# sata raid ich9 dmraid "sda: exceeds device capacity"

## natros

I using sata raid (fakeraid) to implement raid 0 using two discs. Everything seems to work fine but I'm worried about some boot messages like this:

sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sda: p4 exceeds device capacity

...

ReiserFS: dm-3: checking transaction log (dm-3)

ReiserFS: dm-3: Using r5 hash to sort names

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=1250274558, limit=625142448

Buffer I/O error on device sda4, logical block 1187604992

attempt to access beyond end of device

This only happens at boot time and I'm not experiencing any data loss.

$ ls -l /dev/mapper/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root root  10, 63 2007-10-19 11:27 control

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  0 2007-10-19 11:27 isw_chaehihabf_Volume0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  1 2007-10-19 11:28 isw_chaehihabf_Volume01

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  2 2007-10-19 11:27 isw_chaehihabf_Volume02

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  3 2007-10-19 11:27 isw_chaehihabf_Volume03

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254,  4 2007-10-19 11:27 isw_chaehihabf_Volume04

$ fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0

Disk /dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0: 640.1 GB, 640141230080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77826 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

                              Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0p1   *           1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0p2              10         253     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0p3             254        3901    29302560   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume0p4            3902       77826   593802562+  83  Linux

I'm using 2.6.23 kernel with an abit ip 35 pro mb.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

natros,

Your sda partition table describes the raid0 partitions (the space on both drives) not only the space on sda.

There is no partition table on sdb. The kernel should not attempt to read sda or sdb directly.

I suspect you have references to the underlying drives in your /etc/fstab, so the kernel attempts to chech them and fails.

/etc/fstab should contain references to your raid partitions, not /dev/sda and/or /dev/sdb.

Its ugly but harmless.

----------

## natros

Hi NeddySeagoon,

My fstab is correct

```
grep isw /etc/fstab

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume01             /boot           ext2            noatime                                 1 2

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume02             none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume03             /               reiserfs        noatime,notail,user_xattr               0 1

/dev/mapper/isw_chaehihabf_Volume04             /home           reiserfs        noatime,notail,user_xattr               0 1

[quote][/quote]
```

```
grep sda /etc/fstab|wc -l  

0

```

```
grep sdb /etc/fstab|wc -l 

0
```

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

natros,

It looks like the boot scripts are running in the wrong order then.

checkroot, or fscheck (or both) appear to be running before dmraid has started your raid set.

Thats a bug.  Search bugs.gentoo.org as it may already have been reported and create a new bug if not.

Be sure to include your dmesg output, not just the small sections in your post.

----------

